# Amplificador Luxell LPX-200 quemado, arreglado y con una duda



## oscarcito_ale (Mar 9, 2012)

hola colegas queria consultarles, tengo un amplificador luxell LXP-200, el cual tiene quemada una etapa de potencia de uno de sus canales, ahora la pregunta es la siguinte ya reemplace el transistor funciona todo perfecto, pero al cambiar el mismo noto que tiene la opcion de agregar otro transistor (solo faltaria su resistencia de base y de colector y obvio su transistor) sera que se podra adosar el mismo para compensar la carga de uno solo? ... los transistores de salida que usa son unos toshiba A1941 Y C5198 la resistencia de base es de 1K y de colector 0.22 2W, el toroidal proporciona 35v 0 35v e AC lo que no puedo saber de cuandos VA es mas o menos! adoso unas imagenes para haber que opinan!. Desde ya gracias


----------



## Cacho (Mar 9, 2012)

Eso es muy común de ver. Se hace la misma placa para toda una línea y se completa según sea necesario con más o menos transistores, según la tensión de alimentación (más tensión=más potencia=más transistores).

Es una cuestión de ahorro para el fabricante nomás.

Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Mar 9, 2012)

Gracias Cacho por tomarte la molestia de reubicar el mensaje, entonces no hace falta que agregue otro par de transistores! de querer hacerlo habria que redimensionar la fuente? pero para redimensionar la fuente es indispensable sacar el esquema del mismo y ver hasta que voltaje se puede trabajar sin modificar nada!. ¿en el caso de agregar ese transistor sin modificar la fuente, seria contra producente ya que consumiria mas corriente para obtener la misma potencia? (cosa que la misma no fue diseñada y seria en vano el trabajo de agregar los mismos).

PD:disculpen si por ahi las preguntas puedan parecer un poco tont.s, pero soy de preguntar y sacarme las dudas sobre las cosas que no entiendo, ya que me gusta todo lo que sea electronica! y aprovecho el foro y la gran ayuda de toda la comunidad, no me puedo quejar ya que con uds he aprendido muchas cosas!!! la verdad muy agradecido de toda la comunidad..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2012)

Podrias agregar el otro par de transistores , no para obtener más potencia , sino solo para "descansar" un poco al par que reemplazaste.

Y ésto te lo digo porque los transistores nuevos ya no son lo mismo que los viejos , muchos son  

Fijate como trabaja el par nuevo , si calientan más que el otro par , ya sabés la solución.

En cuanto al mayor consumo , supongamos un bias máximo de 100 mA multiplicado por 70 (35+35) te daría unos 7 Watts más , si la corriente de reposo es de 40 mA , serían solo 3 Watts 

Saludos !


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Mar 9, 2012)

no lo probe todavia pero del fin de semana no pasa y comento (tenian pinta de ser originales pero como decis vos....), tengo un toroidal de unos 43+43 con dos cap. de 22.000uf x 80v de un ampli que consegui marca philips... tendria que sacar el esquema y ver si lo puedo utilicar y le cambio los transistores por un sc5200 y su cumplemento y le saco un poco mas de potencia al ampli siempre y cuando se pueda....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2012)

Los amplificadores que funcionan dejalos en paz .

Lo más caro es la fuente y los disipadores , la fuente ya la tenés (± 60) , hacete uno nuevo , con esa tensión andarás por los 180 Watts.

Medile la sección al nucleo , la elevas al cuadrado y eso es la potencia del primario , restale un 20 %.

Saludos !


----------



## janeiro luis (Oct 28, 2018)

*H*ola*,*  consulta*,*  necesito saber*,*   tengo  una  potencia  *L*uxell 200*,* se  quemó  una  salida  y ya  compré  la  resistencia*,*   solo  que  voló  otro  componente  que es  imposible  de  identificar  para  cambiarlo*,*  si  alguien  me  podría
  pasar  información  para  poder  comprarlo y repararlo  se  les  agradece*,*  envió fotos  de la  placa*.*


----------



## lossless (Oct 28, 2018)

Hola Luis, lo que esta al lado de la resistencia es un transistor, imposible saber su nombre hasta no tener el esquema del amplificador, tambien hay que reemplazar el par de salida.
Saludos
lossless


----------



## lossless (Sep 21, 2021)

fotos por favor


----------

